# Cleaning Oil



## cootcommander (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking for opinions on what cleaning oils/lubes are the better ones to use and which ones to stay away from for shotguns, rifles, and handguns.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

For my shotguns and general purpose, this:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.firehawktech.com/Ballistol/firearms.html


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

X2 on the Break Free Products. CLP works great for light jobs and makes the next cleaning easier. Powder Blast for a little heavier dirt, and Bore Cleaner for the tuff stuff in the barrel. Then a light coat of CLP to protect


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

For oil I have switched to Mobil 1 synthetic motor oil, 1 quart will last you a decade or longer, and its made to work in a 30,000 rpm engine.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I found it hard to beat Hopps #9 after all these years as a cleaning agent for my fire arms. Every time I open a bottle up to use it brings back so many memorys of sitting watching and listening to my dad tell of his hunting trip or explaining saftey aspects of a gun.
I use Rem oil for just about every thing else on my guns.
Windex works very well in the bores of the muzzler loaders.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Down the bore on every firearm I own: http://www.tsi301.com/main.htm

If I hunt in the rain with a blued firearm, or my browned muzzeloader they get an exterior coat of this: http://www.corrosionx.com/


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Cleaning solvent?you can use "birchwood casey" bore scrubber or save about $5 and purchase break pad cleaner at any automotive store,same solvent w/o the fancy name,as far as lube goes,semi auto's and pumps,take a look at "mpro7" tested in the sand pit and functions in temps below -30degrees,non-synthetic so no build up either.

My .02


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Ballistol is better then anything else that i've ever found. It's good stuff.

xdeano


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

SLP2000 products and MIl-com TW-25B


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I second the vote for Ballistol. Best stuff I ever used and you can use it on most anything. I can't find it locally so order it from www.midwayusa.com Try some, it has a money-back guarantee.


----------

